# Traffic light coding G20



## Mike_P (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi akakingj,
Do you know the difference between set 1, set 2 and set 3?


----------



## akakingj (Feb 17, 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Hi akakingj,
> Do you know the difference between set 1, set 2 and set 3?



no, I only tested 
werte 00 & set 1


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

Set 2 and 3 are not supported for any S18A model. You can try them but they most likely wont do anything i.e. wont adapt to route without nav running.

There is also the same codes in KAFAS, but these are not supported at all for any model. Not sure if they are for BMW development, future or what...


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

I suggest looking at the activation conditions to A) save yourself some time B) save some potential trouble


----------



## akakingj (Feb 17, 2021)

eaglesrest said:


> Set 2 and 3 are not supported for any S18A model. You can try them but they most likely wont do anything i.e. wont adapt to route without nav running.
> 
> There is also the same codes in KAFAS, but these are not supported at all for any model. Not sure if they are for BMW development, future or what...


I same thinks.


----------



## Mike_P (Mar 8, 2021)

Could you help me, how to find the correct activation conditions?


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

If you have esysx, tick 'Activation conditions' or similar


----------



## Mike_P (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks. I've learned now about the activation conditions and what they mean (with the appropriate viewer).
It seems to me that, as long as at least one model has a condition other than "false", the software is there somewhere. E.g. "Stoppschilder" has "false" for all models, so it has no function. 
But, gen_2 with traffic lights and kParameterSet2 and 3 all work fine, although they have "false" for G20 (but not false for some other models). Running on ParameterSet3 currently.
Another observation: for a short time after changing from gen_1 to gen_2 and back, the performance is quite bad (missing stoplights), but then, it stabilizes. Don't know, why.
Also, the recognition performance (red light needs confirmation / red light gets accepted automatically) depends considerably on the time of day (night / day) and rain. I'll monitor it, as new software versions get released.
Short side topic: any idea, where to set the max speed, until which the ACC works? Now it's 210kmh, but I frequently drive on long empty stretches of the motorway (in Germany), where 220 or 230 would be still a reasonable cruising speed. But now, it just turns off.


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

A good assessment but not quite accurate on the correlation between false codes. The software can be there but it’s model specific. If you activate a false parameter then you run the risk of
I) missing software either directly in the same ECU or another system e.g you can activate lenkassistentplus in hu but it will never work as the sas codes don't exist on SP18 models
2) it’s not intended for that model so won’t have been tested by bmw specifically
3) the code behaves differently due to hardware difference e.g newer KAFAS on sp21 like iX vs older on sp18
4) even if it works now no guarantee there won’t be a change in the future introducing a non-tested defect for a scenario not anticipated by the vendor
5) Sometimes when a value is set to False for all models, that function may still work when coded e.g. ViM menu settings

For a system that controls the car stopping at pedestrian traffic lights I would not use a false model code for anything other than a brief test


----------



## hallamnet (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Guys. 

I have been trying to code TLA on my G20 and running in to a few snags. It already has aSLA as standard.

With the BDC and HU-MGT, I can code this fine, all expected drop downs expected. 

When i try and code DSC_VIP_IB4, I cannot change C_SLA_UCC_LAND_AKTIV as the only option i have is: - Nr000_Bausteinpartitionierung

When i try and code SAS3, I cannot change C_SLA_UCC_Land_aktiv as the only option is 0x08000000 and C_SLA_aUCC_Land_aktiv as i only have 0x08000000 or 0x00000000

I am in the UK and car has been fully upgraded to version: - 4.28.21

Can any one help me with this?

Thanks,

Hal


----------



## phayze (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi,

Can i know what does “EM_AdasIntegration_AdasExtendedPdu” do?


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

You need to right click on Werte= under Ausgelesen, and do Edit. Change in the box below, then click on Apply Changes or do CTRL-Enter


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

phayze said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i know what does “EM_AdasIntegration_AdasExtendedPdu” do?


Allows adapt to route using the indicators/turn signal to slow the car when approaching a junction of some kind, even when nav is not running. It will even override the nav e.g. if nav says drive 400metres to exit A on the left, but you want to take exit B in 200M on the right then applying the turn signal to the right will slow the car to approach speed for the exit on the right

Note there are 4 settings for this in total - SAS3 and VIP. EM_*


----------



## phayze (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi,

Thanks for the detailed explanation.

I have coded aSLA and TLA, but i get the “Function not available in this country”.

I am able to get the speed assistant to work. It is able auto accept speed limit and show anticipation after coding aSLA. Before coding, it just show “Anticipation is not available in this country” and basically selecting “Adjust automatically” for speed limit do not work.

After coding, it work nicely and able to anticipation the change of of speed limit ahead of how many meters and display above the current the speed limit. 

But TLA still say function not available in this country. Do you have any idea about this?



eaglesrest said:


> Allows adapt to route using the indicators/turn signal to slow the car when approaching a junction of some kind, even when nav is not running. It will even override the nav e.g. if nav says drive 400metres to exit A on the left, but you want to take exit B in 200M on the right then applying the turn signal to the right will slow the car to approach speed for the exit on the right
> 
> Note there are 4 settings for this in total - SAS3 and VIP. EM_*


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

phayze said:


> But TLA still say function not available in this country. Do you have any idea about this?


You can ask the same question on a different forum but do not expect a different answer. 
If you want TLA to work, you need to move to the EU/UK


----------



## hallamnet (Aug 15, 2017)

eaglesrest said:


> You need to right click on Werte= under Ausgelesen, and do Edit. Change in the box below, then click on Apply Changes or do CTRL-Enter


Thanks for this .

Is this just changing the current value of 00, 00, 00, 00 to FF, FF, FF, FF or do i need to delete this and put in 0xFFFFFFFF

Here is an example of my SAS3. aSLA works from factory. Not to sure if this is a help or not?










Thanks,

Hal


----------



## hallamnet (Aug 15, 2017)

Thought i'd give it a go coding the DSC_VIP with FF, FF, FF, FF and it advised me that the coding was incorrect when trying to save by pressing CTRL-Enter. I didn't go any further.


----------



## Mike_P (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi Halamnet,
I'd leave Nr000_Bausteinpartitionierung as it is, but change the Values in the other "Land_aktiv" mentioned by you from "00, 00, ..." to "FF, FF, ..."
I didn't need to change the Bausteinpartitionierung. But, I'm not from UK.


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

hallamnet said:


> Thought i'd give it a go coding the DSC_VIP with FF, FF, FF, FF and it advised me that the coding was incorrect when trying to save by pressing CTRL-Enter. I didn't go any further.


I just tried it and it worked fine. Just click on the arrow to the right-side and it will save it. really simple.

in your screenshot you haven't changed the value from 00, 00, 00, 00? You have to delete that first then put in FF, FF, FF, FF

The VIP coding is not mandatory, especially that code, but you will need to edit werte in SAS for UCC land masks.


----------



## hallamnet (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks guys. I have managed to code it and all is tested working ok in my G20 2019 running software 4.28.21. My issues were I was trying to change the setting in the DSC_VIP and when trying to save it, gave me the error and I didn't try the others as I got the first error and thought the other 2 settings would be the same on the SAS3. Also, I have only ever change predefined variables and never had the need to change the wert codes.

So was just the following ecu's I had to code: - 


BDC
HU_MGU
SAS3

But I can confirm all is working ok in the UK and only shows the traffic light icons on the KOMBI and HUD when the car needs to react. I will try and do some more testing another time and update this post if I can. 

So so far, the extra assists I have coded are: - 


assisted driving view
lane change assistant
TLA traffic light detection
tow hitch view

I know there's more I can code but will do some more research. I do like the feature in post 33 above and might have a look in to that.

Thanks for the help people especially @eaglesrest and @Mike_P !

Hal


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

TLA is a good feature. Not perfect yet but getting better all the time.
Those first 3 are my originally published codes.
I’d say my favourite is the lane change assistant, although most like the ADV.


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

Ps when you say you got an error when trying to save, do you actually mean when trying to fdl code VIP?

if so, then VIP can only be coded in diagnostic mode. Engine running won’t work


----------



## hallamnet (Aug 15, 2017)

The engine was running come to think of it but the error came up when trying to safe the code by pressing CTRL+Enter. Worth knowing the VIP can't be coded while the engine is running though same the DME. Normally I connect a 60amp PSU to the car and code with this going but while on my lunch to save time, had the car running. Did not try and code the car while running, just stopped at the error when saving the FF, FF, FF, FF in the editor.

I will try and get a screen shot later on tonight to show the exact error I was facing.


----------



## hallamnet (Aug 15, 2017)

eaglesrest said:


> Ps when you say you got an error when trying to save, do you actually mean when trying to fdl code VIP?
> 
> if so, then VIP can only be coded in diagnostic mode. Engine running won’t work


Just tried again and coded without a hitch. Maybe because I have the car running but would have thought that would only error when coding.
All coded now so as I’m here, I’ll see what else I can find. 
Is there a way I can pm you @eaglesrest?


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

Nice one.
Nothing personal but I keep my inbox closed to keep it manageable.


----------



## hallamnet (Aug 15, 2017)

No worries at all. Just had some info that might be of use but not important. 

All the best dude,

Hal


----------



## nulpwn (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi @eaglesrest,

I was trying to enable this feature in a UK G20 but noticed the coding sheet that was shared previously is no longer available. It seems that everything needed is already enabled however looks like it has been disabled for UK as I'm getting a 'this feature is not available in your country'. I was trying to understand which option i would need to code to enable it in UK.

Would you be ok in sharing that file/pointing me in the right direction?

Cheers!


----------



## BMW G20 320D (Dec 4, 2019)

Is it possible to change the automatic lane change speed to lower then 60 kmt, let's say in the city with 4 lanes?


----------



## Sells (Aug 4, 2021)

What are the values of these two masks in Sas3?

EM_ElectronicHorizon_MostProbablePathBending
EM_AdasIntegration_AdasExtendedPdu


----------



## Radhaz75 (Sep 27, 2021)

Can someone help clarify for me? TLA can only be enabled if you have Driving Assistant Pro, is that right? I have a g20 without that but I thought it would be nice to have the traffic light indicator in the cluster, even though the car isn't equipped with ACC.


----------



## sgtuebelst (Dec 4, 2020)

Are there any changes to DAP especially with TLA etc. with 07.2021? anything new that needed to be coded with models prior to 07/2020?


----------



## Bbm (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello! Can somebody repost the coding sheet? Thank you.


----------



## Makaronai (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi, can anybody repost codes for TLA? THANKS


----------



## alexnl (5 mo ago)

Anyone who could repost this? @eaglesrest seems to have disappeared?


----------



## Makaronai (Sep 25, 2021)

This is the coding sheet. TLA does not work for my country according to it- it comes to iDrive but "function not available in this country"


----------



## Festiis (Jan 11, 2022)

I have a 2019 g20 istep 07/2022.
Got the pdf but my car does not show The ampeln code in hu_mgu, it Is equipped with 5AU, any one got any idea what to do?

Thank you


----------

